# 2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW TOUR STOP AUGUST 02, 2014 3PM TO 9PM



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
**AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM
**FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702*​
*







​


THIS WILL BE THE ONLY 
QUALIFYING SHOW 
IN CALIFORNIA FOR THE 
LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW

Click on Link & Read Last Years Event Coverage ​

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/even...no_super_show/
​


Lowrider Scene Vol 19 trailer







​
*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*

PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN 

*_*








Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!
2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM


FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
*_​



​_*LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!
37 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2014
WWW.LOWRIDERMAGAZINE.COM​

*_​
​
_**_​




_*


PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN 

YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE
OR
PRINT OUT FORM AND MAIL

THIS WILL BE THE ONLY 
QUALIFYING SHOW 
IN CALIFORNIA FOR THE 
LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
​








FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form20/index.html



TO PRINT OUT REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/...ug02prereg.pdf

Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!
2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM
​​FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702

For more information (323)813-7901*_​


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Let me guess......mc magic will b ther.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

dreamer1 said:


> Let me guess......mc magic will b ther.....


NOPE I WILL HAVE TO PASS ON MC MAGIC LOL..... :roflmao:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

dreamer1 said:


> Let me guess......mc magic will b ther.....


:roflmao:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> NOPE I WILL HAVE TO PASS ON MC MAGIC LOL..... :roflmao:


See ya ther.....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> NOPE I WILL HAVE TO PASS ON MC MAGIC LOL..... :roflmao:


ya estoy harto de ese wey and i don't even go to the concert :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> ya estoy harto de ese wey and i don't even go to the concert :roflmao:


X 559


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

EL RAIDER said:


> ya estoy harto de ese wey and i don't even go to the concert :roflmao:



*I KNOW YOU WANT YOUR SPOT BY THE AIR CONDITIONER!!! *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

No more Mc magic porfavor


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> ya estoy harto de ese wey and i don't even go to the concert :roflmao:


El raider kiere una banda oh grupo norteno


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bring vicente Fernandez


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I KNOW YOU WANT YOUR SPOT BY THE AIR CONDITIONER!!! *


yes please :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> No more Mc magic porfavor


cayate wey q eres la primera loca gritona :rofl:



David831 said:


> El raider kiere una banda oh grupo norteno


ahuevis :thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I wonder if i will geteverything done in time


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I KNOW YOU WANT YOUR SPOT BY THE AIR CONDITIONER!!! *


 oh i would love that AC as well. =]


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN
> 
> ...


TTT how are you hope all is well


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> cayate wey q eres la primera loca gritona :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ahuevis :thumbsup:


 lol :twak::buttkick:


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

Going to be a go show LOWRIDER TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> lol :twak::buttkick:



see you there cabron :wave: por q tan violenta? :roflmao:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS SHOW WILL SELL OUT 
WE HAVE AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT PRE-REGISTRATION 
COMING IN FROM ALL OVER 
TRAVELING IN FROM AS FAR A MIAMI, FL
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!
*​


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
> THIS SHOW WILL SELL OUT
> WE HAVE AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT PRE-REGISTRATION
> COMING IN FROM ALL OVER
> ...


Thats going to be real big


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN
> 
> ...


How do I get a subscription to LRM? I been to 3different stores and can't find the latest I kno this is prolly the wrong topic to ask pero since your promoter maybe you would kno thanks


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

ATX said:


> How do I get a subscription to LRM? I been to 3different stores and can't find the latest I kno this is prolly the wrong topic to ask pero since your promoter maybe you would kno thanks




You can subscribe online by clicking on the link below 
https://www.circsource.com/store/Subscribe.html?magazineId=71&sourceCode=I9ABNR


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> You can subscribe online by clicking on the link below
> https://www.circsource.com/store/Subscribe.html?magazineId=71&sourceCode=I9ABNR


Thank you


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Uniques will be in the casa


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

​


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

make sure the AC is on full blast


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

EL RAIDER said:


> make sure the AC is on full blast


JUST FOR YOU I WILL I HEARD YOU HAVE A REQUEST FOR A WET T-SHIRT CONTEST :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> JUST FOR YOU I WILL I HEARD YOU HAVE A REQUEST FOR A WET T-SHIRT CONTEST :roflmao:


Oh chit the show gets better and better hahaha


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

96tein said:


> Oh chit the show gets better and better hahaha


2x


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> make sure the AC is on full blast


X2 and can we get a spot next to el raider


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> JUST FOR YOU I WILL I HEARD YOU HAVE A REQUEST FOR A WET T-SHIRT CONTEST :roflmao:



:h5::h5::h5::rimshot:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

:inout::inout:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> JUST FOR YOU I WILL I HEARD YOU HAVE A REQUEST FOR A WET T-SHIRT CONTEST :roflmao:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

_*1. Blvd Kings
2. Fresno Classics
3. Socios 
4. Elite
5. Nor Cal Ridahz 
6. Lifes Finest
7. Imperials 
8. Delegation 
9. Oldies 
10. Chevrolet C.C.
11. Brown Society
12. Evil Threat
13. TRAFFIC
14. Latin World
15. NOKTURNAL
16. NOBILITY Miami 
17. Childhood Dreams
18. PARLIAMENT
19. Ultimate Riders
20. Nuestro Estilo
22. Style Unlimited
23. Latin World Arizona
24. CRUCEROS Santa Barbara
25. Who Bangers Customs Santa Barbara
26 SKANLESS
27. Watsonville Riders
28. UNIQUES
29. Cadillac Kings 
*__* 30. LEGIONS B.C.
*__*31. LUXURIOUS
32. GOOD TIMES
33. GLIDE In LOWS
34. IMPALAS 
35. CARNALES UNIDOS
36. TECHNIQUES E L.A

*__*Remember to get your registration *__*in early to secure your spot.*__*

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!
DON'T BE LEFT OUT
If Requesting In-doors please don't forget to submit 2 photos 
*__*THIS IS AN INDOOR - OUTDOOR EVENT*__*
*_















​


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Can someone here vouch for me so I don't have to send photos!?!?! Lol anybody... Damn this drive is gonna suck if I'm setup outside.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Can someone here vouch for me so I don't have to send photos!?!?! Lol anybody... Damn this drive is gonna suck if I'm setup outside.


We all can vouch for you


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Can someone here vouch for me so I don't have to send photos!?!?! Lol anybody... Damn this drive is gonna suck if I'm setup outside.


I can vouch for you as well as everyone else on here, battlefield fresno. ..


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Can someone here vouch for me so I don't have to send photos!?!?! Lol anybody... Damn this drive is gonna suck if I'm setup outside.


I've never seen anything you built before so why should we vouch for you? Sounds to me like your a newb to this game! Lol


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

Legions will be in the house, Manny's bike shop and the Legions family coming out strong for VEGAS.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Just paid my pre reg. See you there Mike you build some bad ass bikes...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I've never seen anything you built before so why should we vouch for you? Sounds to me like your a newb to this game! Lol


Lmao


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Can someone here vouch for me so I don't have to send photos!?!?! Lol anybody... Damn this drive is gonna suck if I'm setup outside.


Ill say this much you build some nice stuff an I know for a fact that you wouldnt being no bullshit if your going to make the drive feom Florida


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> Ill say this much you build some nice stuff an I know for a fact that you wouldnt being no bullshit if your going to make the drive feom Florida


Yeah, it's not exactly around the corner...... I'll setup outside if I have to, I'm not better than that. I'm not releasing any pics at all, so I'll deal with what they give me. Paint will look better anyways.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

now that's the spirit Mike I don't know why a lot of guys think they'll win cause the indoors


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

It's about the AC indoors haha


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

EliTE bc is ready for Fresno.:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Yeah, it's not exactly around the corner...... I'll setup outside if I have to, I'm not better than that. I'm not releasing any pics at all, so I'll deal with what they give me. Paint will look better anyways.


Thats what up bro cant wait to see it I know it will be bad ass


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

96tein said:


> It's about the AC indoors haha



I don't care if I win as long as I get AC :thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> I don't care if I win as long as I get AC :thumbsup:


Yeah if it is hot as last year, fml i am bringing a portable fan hahaha


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*LOWRIDER HAS A LOT OF ENTERTAINMENT PLANNED THROUGHOUT THE EVENING IT’S GOING TO BE THE BIGGEST BADDEST NIGHT LOWRIDER SHOW IN 2014

WE ARE PREPARING FOR BIG NUMBERS IN ATTENDANCE 
BY THE OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF PRE-REGS WE HAVE ALREADY RECEIVED DON'T BE LEFT OUT REGISTER EARLY...
THIS SHOW WILL SELLOUT...
BRINGING THAT FLAVOR OF THE LOWRIDER SHOWS OF YESTER YEAR
SATURDAY AUGUST 02, 2014 
FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS 
2PM TO 9PM

JUST A REMINDER PRE-REGISTRATION 
DEADLINE IS JULY 12TH 
ANYONE REQUESTING IN-DOOR MUST SUBMIT 
2 PHOTOS TO BE CONSIDERED
THIS WILL BE AN IN-DOOR & OUT-DOOR SHOW

WE WILL START ASSIGNING IN-DOOR SPOTS IMMEDIATELY DUE TO THE AMOUNT COMING IN TO QUALIFY FOR LAS VEGAS
YOU WILL BE INFORMED BY LETTER IF YOU HAVE BEEN CHOSEN ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME.

LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE 
THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!
37 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2014
WWW.LOWRIDERMAGAZINE.COM*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*FRESNO CALIFORNIA
GET READY, WERE COMING FOR YOU

*​


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Everyday closer I get to finishing my new bike, I can't wait to unveil it at this show. Looking forward to seeing you guys there!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Everyday closer I get to finishing my new tricycle, I can't wait to unveil it at this show. Looking forward to seeing you guys there!


Pics or you're lying


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*THIS IS ONE OF THE MOST ANTICIPATED SHOWS OF THE YEAR!!!*

*THE COUNT DOWN IS ON WE ARE 46 DAYS AWAY *​ 


*PRE-REG DEADLINE IS JULY 14, 2014*



*WERE WORKING HARD TO MAKE SURE THIS WILL BE THE BADDEST LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW AND 
TO MAKE MOVE-IN AS SMOOTH AS POSSIBLE WITH SO MANY PEOPLE TRAVELING IN*

*WE HAVE STARTED ASSIGNING IN-DOOR SPOTS \ AFTER CLOSING OF PRE-REG DEADLINE YOU WILL BE INFORMED BY LETTER IF YOU HAVE BEEN CHOSEN*

*Move in will begin Friday 7am to 10pm and day of*
*Saturday 7 am to 1 pm an hour before gates open to public.*
*We will be accommodating for those traveling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening. 
But this must be Pr-arranged in advance in-door only.*

*SHOW HOURS. 2pm to 9pm*

*If you have any questions please call (323)813.7901 and one of our staff members will be able to assist you.*

*THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT HAS COME TOGETHER TO MAKE THIS A SPECTACULAR EVENT!!!*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

​ 
WE HAVE STARTED ASSIGNING IN-DOOR SPOTS YOU WILL RECEIVE A 
LETTER IF YOU HAVE BEEN CHOSEN!!!!

GET YOUR REGISTRATION FORM IN 
PER-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS JULY 12TH 

38 DAYS
AWAY TO BIGGEST LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
BRINGING THAT FLAVOR OF
THE LOWRIDER SHOWS OF YESTER YEAR

FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form20/index.html

TO PRINT OUT REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/...ug02prereg.pdf

2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
FRESNO SUPER SHOW 
HOT SUMMER NIGHT 
CAR SHOW & CONCERT
DATE:
AUGUST 02, 2014
2PM TO 9PM
FRESNO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
1121 S. Chance Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702

WE HAVE STARTED ASSIGNING IN-DOOR SPOTS 
Move in will begin Friday 8am to 10pm (in-door*out-door)and day of
Saturday 7 am to 1 pm (out-door)an hour before gates open to public.
We will be accommodating for those traveling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening But this must be Pr-arranged in advance in-door only.

If you have any questions please call (323)813.7901 
and one of our staff members will be able to assist you.​


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ​
> WE HAVE STARTED ASSIGNING IN-DOOR SPOTS YOU WILL RECEIVE A
> LETTER IF YOU HAVE BEEN CHOSEN!!!!
> 
> ...


Nice TTMFT


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm so excited for this show. My first Cali Lowrider show. Will never forget this one.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its going to be a good show cant wait


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Who is ready


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Ehhhh I'm close to being ready


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Ehhhh I'm close to being ready


You driving out here?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

96tein said:


> You driving out here?


Yup! Hope to meet you and your bro


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I dunno about him, but ill be there.


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

Can't wait to unveil venom with the new upgrades....LEGIONS TTT


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

VENOM89 said:


> Can't wait to unveil venom with the new upgrades....LEGIONS TTT


I'm sitting over here biting my nails.


----------



## jgooseh7 (Dec 4, 2003)

toyshopcustoms said:


> I'm sitting over here biting my nails.


hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTMFT


Evil TTMFT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

since im not taking my bike to vegas the fresno show will be my vegas


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

toyshopcustoms said:


> I'm sitting over here biting my nails.


u will when u see Azteca De ORO 2 out of mannys bike shop .:thumbsup:


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Ehhhh I'm close to being ready


I might check out Vegas if I get the time off and see your bike in person


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

azteca de oro said:


> u will when u see Azteca De ORO 2 out of mannys bike shop .:thumbsup:


Looking forward to the competition. I thought "dos" already came out


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

no that was a diffrent bike but dos should have all new parts and a bad ass display ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

96tein said:


> Yeah if it is hot as last year, fml i am bringing a portable fan hahaha


:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

BABY X WILL BE GOING TO FRESNO TOO


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

85CandyCutyy said:


> *BUMP...!! Only 12 days...!! :thumbsup:*


Fuck already here..... way to fast


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> BABY X WILL BE GOING TO FRESNO TOO
> View attachment 1333514


Oh it's on now. Lol


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I can't wait. Almost ready for the reveal! My first Cali Lowrider show ever, showing or spectator...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Lil Spanks said:


> Oh it's on now. Lol



yup you got wat you wish for


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

toyshopcustoms said:


> I can't wait. Almost ready for the reveal! My first Cali Lowrider show ever, showing or spectator...


Mehhhh


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Good topic


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

96tein said:


> Good topic


It's better if you bring your bike! I wanna see it.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

toyshopcustoms said:


> It's better if you bring your bike! I wanna see it.


Heard you gonna be here a week before the show?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Lil Spanks said:


> Heard you gonna be here a week before the show?


I heard I finished my new bike yesterday afternoon..
I'm beginning my trip a week early, no hotel booked just gonna see where I end up..... Looking forward to the drive and the show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

toyshopcustoms said:


> I heard I finished my new bike yesterday afternoon..
> I'm beginning my trip a week early, no hotel booked just gonna see where I end up..... Looking forward to the drive and the show.


Someone's gonna visit me  and ****  lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

toyshopcustoms said:


> I heard I finished my new bike yesterday afternoon..
> I'm beginning my trip a week early, no hotel booked just gonna see where I end up..... Looking forward to the drive and the show.


stop by sac kick it with me and raul


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

toyshopcustoms said:


> I heard I finished my new bike yesterday afternoon..
> I'm beginning my trip a week early, no hotel booked just gonna see where I end up..... Looking forward to the drive and the show.


Have a safe drive bro


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> stop by sac kick it with me and raul


Just looked at all my maps, Sacramento is not on the way from Miami.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> Have a safe drive bro


Thanks. Decided to leave today, my bike has a busy schedule.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Thanks. Decided to leave today, my bike has a busy schedule.


HAVE A SAFE TRIP BRO CAN WAIT TO SEE THE BIKE..


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*LETS DO THIS 7 DAYS AWAY TO *
*THE BIGGEST BADDEST LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW!!!!!!

I KNOW LOWRIDER IS READY TO GET THIS PARTY STARTED!!!!!
ARE YOU READY?


*


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Thanks. Decided to leave today, my bike has a busy schedule.


What magazine is the photo shoot for... 
See you there brotha drive safe


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

96tein said:


> What magazine is the photo shoot for...
> See you there brotha drive safe


I'll post when it happens.....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I think I might bring Storm an Lil travieso


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> I think I might bring Storm an Lil travieso


Always like seeing storm.... Hey, I got that magazine yesterday, finally. Still need issues 1-3 though.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> I think I might bring Storm an Lil travieso


hey if you need to keep them at my house ur more then welcome bro


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

I have 1&2 in perfect condition not for sale


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Always like seeing storm.... Hey, I got that magazine yesterday, finally. Still need issues 1-3 though.


Thanks bro I figure if I get a chance to go since you made the trip from out the the least I can do is bring storm it might have a for sale sign on it ain't really going to show to win just ,want to go have fun


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> hey if you need to keep them at my house ur more then welcome bro


 I got em at anthonys house if I go I'll roll up with them they got another heavy hitting car supposed to busted out for the title


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> I got em at anthonys house if I go I'll roll up with them they got another heavy hitting car supposed to busted out for the title


Thats code for shits about to go doooowwwnn.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Its going to be a good show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i see ro chucky


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm ready!!! 96tien you gonna make it?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cant wait


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

toyshopcustoms said:


> I'm ready!!! 96tien you gonna make it?


Yeah yeah yeah, illllllll be there homie, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:naughty:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck to everyone going, not making it my self so post alot of pics and we will see you at the next one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good show


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Twisted toy all the way from the east coast.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> Twisted toy all the way from the east coast.


How hot is it out there?


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

106. It's going to be hot


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i think he wanted every one to wait lol


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

96tein said:


> Twisted toy all the way from the east coast.


That's the new bicycle from Miami .


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

azteca de oro said:


> That's the new bicycle from Miami .


 Now to see you'r new bike :x:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good show


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good to see everyone again


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

Does anybody know who one top three bikes and Trites


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Man they need a new judge first place mild went to a semi first place mild trike went to a full custom the judge asked my bro if it's kool if he bumps his bike from mild to semi my bro said I am semi look two mods I was like wtf there was three street trikes two all china twist and my daughters with all custom parts custom paint and didn't even place lol never expected non of that from lrm


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

96tein said:


> Twisted toy all the way from the east coast.










:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Twisted toy 
Did De Los Muertos
hellboy

Lil diablita
Kandy lac 
??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think that four wheeler trike from straight clownin or whatever got third


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Lilyrose 62. Impala Pedal car took 3rd special interest.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

watson rider said:


> Lilyrose 62. Impala Pedal car took 3rd special interest.


:thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

This bike took first in mild trike


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

The judge asked my bro if it's ok to bump his bike from mild to semi


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

This bike placed first mild two wheel


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

That's a semi


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 1353585


Outstanding


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

My daughters bike 3rd 12" street. I was completely shocked. She was all happy.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1355882
> 
> 
> 
> My daughters bike 3rd 12" street. I was completely shocked. She was all happy.


Came out nice johnnie good job


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> That's a semi


That's what I said


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

heres the email to get your score sheet [email protected]


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Mr. Mike, your bike is beautiful... I expected nothing less from you. Very nicely done bro and congrats to you and everyone else that took some awards home that day


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 1353601










:thumbsup:


----------

